# Cadillac & iSimple ISGM73 iPod Interface.



## Budabear (Nov 6, 2015)

I just had the ISGM73 installed in my 03 Seville we cannot get it to work with the changer controls which it is suppose to do. We installed it through the CD changer harness and the music does play. The 1st problem is that the ipod plays together, at the same time, with my Sirius XM radio and the 2nd issue is that the changer controls don't work. The radio also does not recognize the ipod interface as a source. 

After 3 calls to iSimple the best they can do is tell me to install a relay to switch off the Sirius radio when I want to use the ipod. That still won't solve the other issues. We also did try all the different setting on the dip switches. At the moment I am no better off then my using my cassette adapter to play the ipod. 

Has anyone else experienced these issues? Does anyone have any clue what my problem may be or what the remedy could possibly be?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you seen this technical document for your vehicle with Xm radio? GM Tech Bulletin 01


----------

